# Bears vs. Moose?



## mtnclimber (Jul 28, 2004)

If you know the animal is big but you cannot see it then what are the signs that let you know if its a bear or moose. I was too scared to jump out of the bushes to check. These are the facts.......I saw a black ear, made noises like a whimper ( I thought maybe a cub with Mom or mom trying to act hurt?) but also when it exhaled sounded like a horse exhaleing through its nose. When it took steps it sounded like it had hooves........im thinking moose. It was raining and it was 8:30 at night on the top of the Rocky Branch Trail, before the shelter. Any thoughts to be shared would be greatful.      Thanks


----------



## David Metsky (Jul 28, 2004)

Moose are much more common sightings than bear.  I've seen moose in that area many times.  Moose are much more active right around dusk.  I vote moose.

 -dave-


----------



## NH_Mtn_Hiker (Jul 28, 2004)

> ...but also when it exhaled sounded like a horse exhaleing through its nose...


This sounds like a moose, deer, or a horse.  

In addition, moose have little to fear, bears are very timid and they have the best noses in the forest.  The old saying about them being more afraid of you than you (should be) of them is true.

I vote moose as well, but in close quarters, a moose could be just as dangerous.

Making noise from a distance is one of the best ways of avoiding both.
Whatever you do, don't run from a bear, back away slowly, make lots of noise, throw rocks and sticks, but don't run.  Run from the moose.


----------



## skiguide (Jul 28, 2004)

yea, the only time i've seen a bear while "hiking" in the white mountains -he was at the dumpster of the Irving station where you turn on to 16A to get to Pinkham.


----------



## Jaytrek57 (Jul 28, 2004)

I just spoke with the bears.

They won't bother you if you promise not to throw rocks and sticks. :wink: 

They said if they charge you, stand your ground. If they knock you over, play dead. If they attack you in your tent (predatory) then you have their permission to fight back with all you have.

In the end...I like the advice I recieved when I was 9 years old from my grandfather. Grandpa, I said...Do we have to be faster than the bear if he attacks us?

No son he replied....I just have to be faster than you. :wink:


----------



## sp1936 (Jul 29, 2004)

I saw a small bear run across Bear Notch Road right in front of my truck near the intersection with the Kanc just last Friday morning. He stopped and gave me a curious look, as kids will do, but I guess Mom was nearby calling, and he scooted off. Fast!

Steve


----------



## tycho32 (Jul 30, 2004)

I think it was me you heard.


----------



## noreaster (Jul 30, 2004)

When hiking out west  Girzzly , Brown, and Black bear country it is well known that you should carry pepper spray,  whistle,  and a bell attached to your pack.  The bell lets the bears know you  are in the area and scares them away in most cases.  In the rare case it does not for example Grizzly and Brown bears you can use the whistle to scare these bears away.  In extreme encounters with Grizzly bears that charge you while blowing your whistle use the pepper spray directly in the Grizzly bears eyes.  

You should also be knowledgeable of the different bear signs.  Black bear poop typically has berries, ants, and grubs.  Brown bear poop may have bones from fish and other dead animals they may find as well as berries and grubs.   You will quickly identify Grizzly bear poop because it very often smells like pepper spray and contains parts of bells and whistles. 
  :-?


----------



## MtnMagic (Jul 31, 2004)

Ha, ha, great one!


----------

